# 

## PanGarnek

Chce wylac schody 2 biegowe wewnetrzne w domku jednorodzinnym. Dach juz jest.
Schody beda skladac sie z ok 17 stopnii i spocznik bedzie w formie prostokata podzielonego na 2 poziomy.

Zastanawiam sie ile takie schody moga kosztowac. 
Jedna firma zaproponowala mi 230 zl za stopien netto + 500 za spocznik. Cena robocizny. Material we wlasnym zakresie.
Czy to sa normalne ceny? wojewodztwo slaskie, 40 km od Katowic.

----------


## d7d

Za samą robociznę 17 x 230 + 500 = 4.410 PLN  netto +8 % VAT = 4.760 PLN.
Robocizna to wykonanie szalunków, ułożenie zbrojenia i zalanie betonem z gruszki lub kręconym na miejscu ?
Do tego koszt materiałów: szalunki, zbrojenie i beton.
Chyba drogo jeżeli to są zwykłe proste schody dwubiegowe.
Ile tych schodów może być, z 8-10m2.

----------


## kemot_p

Na tym forum możesz nie dostać odpowiedzi na tak postawione pytanie - większość osób buduje całe domy, gdzie etap schodów może nie być osobno wyceniony.
Ja w takich sytuacjach jak Twoja wysyłam zapytania na oferia.pl - zazwyczaj zgłasza się kilka lokalnych firm z konkretną wyceną.
Dodatkowo możesz sprawdzić ceny na kb.pl - wg nich koszt m2 schodów przy założeniach: śląskie, materiał + robocizna, grubość 15 cm, beton c20/25, zbrojenie 15 kg/m2 - ceny średnie 260 zł/m2, ceny wysokie 380 zł/m2 netto.

----------


## d7d

> Dodatkowo możesz sprawdzić ceny na kb.pl - wg nich koszt m2 schodów przy założeniach: śląskie, materiał + robocizna, grubość 15 cm, beton c20/25, zbrojenie 15 kg/m2 - ceny średnie 260 zł/m2, ceny wysokie 380 zł/m2 netto.


To są już ceny z robocizną i z materiałem a nie sama robocizna.
R = 4.760 PLN / ~10m2 = 476 PLN/m2
DROGO.

----------


## jajmar

W 2013 lub 2014 za szalunek z desek schodów dwubiegowych płaciłem coś 800zł za kondygnację.  Zbrojenie i zalewanie robiła ekipa od stropu więc to było osobno. 4700 za sama robotę to dość drogo.

----------


## Terreda

Witam, czy w domu warto robić schody betonowe, czy drewniane w zupełności wystarczą? Chodzi mi też o trwałość.

----------


## d7d

Drewniane są trwałe ale nie wyjdą taniej.
Zależy też od wykończenia na schodach betonowych i drewnie użytym do wykonania schodów drewnianych.

----------


## grend

> Chce wylac schody 2 biegowe wewnetrzne w domku jednorodzinnym. Dach juz jest.
> Schody beda skladac sie z ok 17 stopnii i spocznik bedzie w formie prostokata podzielonego na 2 poziomy.
> 
> Zastanawiam sie ile takie schody moga kosztowac. 
> Jedna firma zaproponowala mi 230 zl za stopien netto + 500 za spocznik. Cena robocizny. Material we wlasnym zakresie.
> Czy to sa normalne ceny? wojewodztwo slaskie, 40 km od Katowic.


Nie to nie jest normalne. Takie schody mozna zaszalowac w jeden dwa dni (uzależnione czy to jest miedzy ścianami czy ściana z jednej strony) -  koszt betonu i stali to około 300-400pln. Spocznik to jest wycięcie płyty osb na wymiar spocznika i podparciem - nie wiem za co 500pln. 
Za taka kwote to firmie ze Szczecina albo Suwałk opłaca się przyjechac nie mówiąc o Ukraińcu z Kijowa

----------


## grend

> Witam, czy w domu warto robić schody betonowe, czy drewniane w zupełności wystarczą? Chodzi mi też o trwałość.


beton pokryty drewnem - kompensuje wszystkie zalety

----------


## pandzik

4400 za jeden-dwa dni roboty dla 2 średnio ogarniętych ludzi. Jakiś dramat co sie dzieje w tym kraju. jeszcze niedawno za 2 tys robiło sie schody. mi wyceniali na ok100-120 zł stopien i ze 250zł spocznik.
Taniej będzie zrobić prefabrykat/szalunek w betoniarni na jeden element   :smile:

----------


## d7d

Nastąpiło rozpasanie .... rynek pracownika.
2 dni pracy dwóch ludzi = 4400 PLN -1.200 PLN = 3.200 PLN czyli tylko 100,00 PLN / h.
Bo trzeba doliczyć dojazd i ZUSy, urlopy = 1.200 PLN czyli po 300 PLN na osobodzień.  :smile: 
Też zarabiacie  po 800 PLN za dzień pracy ?

----------


## michal_wro

Zrób drewniane. Za schody dwubiegowe z barierka i dwiema bramkami żeby dziecko nie biegało zapłaciłem 12k. Plus taki ze schody są idealnie dopasowane. Minus: schody montuje się na końcu więc było sporo biegania po drabinie. Od ciebie wezmą za betony 5k a potem stolarz jeszcze 10k. I niech nikt mi nie mówi że przesadzam,  takie są teraz ceny.

----------


## jajmar

Napisałem że ta cena to sporo za dużo, ale Idę o zakład że za 2 dni żaden majster z pomocnikiem nie wykona całego szalunku schodów.  Widziałem trochę szalunków i szczerze w 2 dni jeszcze nikt nie ogarnął schodów. 

Co do drewniane, żelbetowe. To warto zwrócić uwagę na to że jak zrobisz betonowe to na strop masz po czym wchodzić w trakcie budowy, jak plnujesz drewno to drabiny lub jakies konstrukcje tymczasowe sa potrzebne.

----------


## grend

> Zrób drewniane. Za schody dwubiegowe z barierka i dwiema bramkami żeby dziecko nie biegało zapłaciłem 12k. Plus taki ze schody są idealnie dopasowane. Minus: schody montuje się na końcu więc było sporo biegania po drabinie. Od ciebie wezmą za betony 5k a potem stolarz jeszcze 10k. I niech nikt mi nie mówi że przesadzam,  takie są teraz ceny.


Koszt schodow betonowych 400pln drewno 3000pln

----------


## d7d

400 PLN to sam materiał na schody betonowe, reszta to szalunki i robota własna.
Podobnie 3000 PLN to koszt materiałów na schody drewniane.

----------


## noc

> Zrób drewniane. Za schody dwubiegowe z barierka i dwiema bramkami żeby dziecko nie biegało zapłaciłem 12k. Plus taki ze schody są idealnie dopasowane. Minus: schody montuje się na końcu więc było sporo biegania po drabinie. Od ciebie wezmą za betony 5k a potem stolarz jeszcze 10k. I niech nikt mi nie mówi że przesadzam,  takie są teraz ceny.


Prawda i nieprawda. Jak ktoś nawymyśla, to i te 15k może być mało, ale na normalne, standardowe to wystarczy 5-6 tysi.
U mnie żelbetowe, zabiegowe, stopnie z dębiny, poręcze dębowe+nierdzewka i zmieściłem się w 6 000zł, styl raczej nowoczesny.

----------


## michal_wro

> Prawda i nieprawda. Jak ktoś nawymyśla, to i te 15k może być mało, ale na normalne, standardowe to wystarczy 5-6 tysi.
> U mnie żelbetowe, zabiegowe, stopnie z dębiny, poręcze dębowe+nierdzewka i zmieściłem się w 6 000zł, styl raczej nowoczesny.


6 za koszt wykonania betonowych schodów i stolarza? Kiedy to było?

----------


## noc

> 6 za koszt wykonania betonowych schodów i stolarza? Kiedy to było?


Przed 6-7 laty. Ale teraz jak podaje rząd, mamy inflację na minimalnym poziomie, przez te lata może wzrosła o 10%, to teoretycznie dałoby niewiele ponad 6000zł :big lol: .

----------


## michal_wro

> Przed 6-7 laty. Ale teraz jak podaje rząd, mamy inflację na minimalnym poziomie, przez te lata może wzrosła o 10%, to teoretycznie dałoby niewiele ponad 6000zł.


OK. Następnym razem powolam się na Ciebie jak będę coś robil, uwzględnie inflacje i nie chce słyszeć żadnego marudzenia.

----------


## TeDy1989

Niecałe pół roku temu w Katowicach za samą robociznę schodów płaciłem 2700 zł. Również dwubiegowe ze spocznikiem

----------


## d7d

Co obejmowała robocizna?

----------


## TeDy1989

Szalunek, zbrojenie i wylanie. Tyle, że to było podczas robienia zalewnia stropów.

----------


## d7d

To mało nie skasowali.

----------


## TeDy1989

Takie stawki w okolicy, nic nie poradzisz. Płać i płacz..  :sick:

----------


## noc

Małe sprostowanie.
Wcześniej podałem o koszcie 6000zł za schody, minąłem się z prawdą. Te 6000zł to obejmował koszt stricte schodów, czyli beton, zbrojenie, stopnice dębowe + robocizna. Barierka z nierdzewki + dębowy pochwyt to ok. 1500zł, czyli schody w sumie około 7500zł. Barierki na schody + antresolę kosztowały 3000zł, więc podzieliłem na 1/2, rozliczane to za całość.

----------


## artzet

Schody wylewane we wrześniu już ub roku :smile: .
 Piwnica- parter 13 stopni, parter- I pietro 17 stopni - 3500 brutto robocizna.  Szalunki, zbrojenie, wylanie.
 Betonu chyba 3,5 m3  plus godz pracy pompy - 1500 zł. Ilości zbrojenia nie znam. Desek za 200 zł musiałem dokupić bo grube 3 cm  potrzebne były.
Stolarze wołali za 1 kondyg drewnianych od 8-10 tys wzwyż.

----------


## woan

3 lata temu chcieli za 15 stopni 5 tys za kpl schodów betonowych + 7 tys obłożenie jesionem + 5tys balustrady. Zdecydowałem się na metalowe kpl za 16 i nie żałuję. Wygląd dopasowany do wnętrza, nie mam ,,klocka w salonie" i optycznie są zgrabne i  nie przytłaczają całości pomieszczenia. Schody stoją koło kominka i nic się z nimi nie dzieje.

----------


## Misterhajt

> Zdecydowałem się na metalowe kpl za 16 i nie żałuję.


Tak sobie teraz tłumaczysz, żeby usprawiedliwić się przed samym sobą. Gdybyś zdecydował się na inne, też pisałbyś, że nie żałujesz.
To to kurna normalne jest, banalne.

----------


## woan

> Tak sobie teraz tłumaczysz, żeby usprawiedliwić się przed samym sobą. Gdybyś zdecydował się na inne, też pisałbyś, że nie żałujesz.
> To to kurna normalne jest, banalne.


Nie usprawiedliwiam się przed sobą uwierz mi na słowo.Zrobiłem coś co mi pasuje nie koniecznie komuś.

----------


## miro_86

Panowie, w projekcie miałem schody betonowe szerokości 90cm i taki też zostały wykonane. Po rozszalowaniu schodów i przejściou kilkadziesiat razy w góre i w dół stweirdzam że są one za wąśkie. Dom 130+garaż 30m2. Było miejsce na szersze schody ale tak architekt narysował i poszło. Buduje pierwszy dom więc więc bardziej skupiłem się na stopniach aby było wygodne niż na samej szerokości. Teraz nie mogę tego przeboleć. Powiedzcie mi czy jest technicznie do wykonania nadlanie z boku tych 10-15cm aby poszerzyć schody ? Macie jakiś na to pomysł....czy nawiercenie prętów zbrojeniowych i zrobienie szlaunku spełni swoje zadanie ?

----------


## marcelajasinska121

Polecam schody drewniane. Będą droższe, ale praktyczniejsze i lżejsze. Mnie zabawy przy tym,niż przy betonowych :cool:  :cool:  :cool:

----------


## miro_86

Mówisz o drewnianych stopniach ? Aby  poszerzyć schody drewnianymi stopniami ?

----------


## stezu

> Mówisz o drewnianych stopniach ? Aby  poszerzyć schody drewnianymi stopniami ?



Co to masz za schody?Zdjęcie. 
Będzie ciężko taką dolewke zrobić, ale da się.

Jak zbrojenie ułożone? można zrobić taką doklejkę tylko będzie Cie to kosztować trochę zabawy.

----------


## MiśYogi

Może lepiej coś dokręcić? Dyble, kątownik i na do decha zasłaniająca konstrukcję. Rzadko się robi schody węższe, niż 90 cm, najszersze to ze 120 cm, więc by się dało te 30  cm dorobić. Może być jednak kłopot z kątami na zakrętach, te szersze schody powinny mieć szersze stopnie w tych miejscach, więc całość też by się zmieniła. Ogólnie, nie widzę możliwości poprawienia tego przy schodach zabiegowych, właśnie z tego powodu.

Daj fotkę i rysunek z pomiarami

----------


## miro_86

Rysunku nie wklejam bo w projekcie mam schody zabiegowe, ale na etapie budowy zmieniliśmy je na wygodniejsze dwubiegowe. NIestety nie wpadłem na to że 90cm będą za wąśkie, zwłaszcza że miejsce było aby zrobić je 10cm szersze. Pozatym murarze nie przyłożyli się jakoś super i w drugim biegu niektóre mają po 88-89cm. 
W załączeniu zdjęcia, może Wam coś wpadnie do głowy. 

Podesty będą drewniane. Może nie potrzebnie panikuję (bardziej żona). Ile max.wysuwa się podesty w stosunku do krawędzi ? 2-3cm ? 
Balustrada będzie przykręcana do boku, gdyby była na stopniach to już tego nie widzę.

----------


## d7d

Jeżeli chcesz poszerzyć biegi do 100cm to możesz dokleić jakąś konstrukcję do boków biegów
- 10cm do górnego biegu i
- 20 cm do dolnego biegu.
Albo jak powyższe było podane - wklejenie prętów + beton (chyba kiepski system) lub dokręcić konstrukcję stalową na wklejane kotwy.
A może dokręcić tylko drewnianą konstrukcję?
Zapytaj stolarza od schodów.

----------

